# (Irish) My Husband left for Australia today, :(



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Well I cant believe it, after all my posting about moving to Australia over the last year or so, its finally started ! My husband flew out today , as we speak he is in bound to Hong Kong !! He shall arrive in Adelaide on Sunday ! As for me and our 2 children well, im hoping to be gone in July/Aug. Im packing away here !
Oh i must say tho, today was heart breaking. Watching him go through security and out of Ireland. Thankfully I will see him in about 3 months, but It was deffo the hardest thing I have ever had to do, watch my husband jet off without me and our children. Anyway I just thought I would share xxx


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Looks like I may have to do a similar thing if we can sell our house! Very scary!!!


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Gazza1977 said:


> Looks like I may have to do a similar thing if we can sell our house! Very scary!!!


It is, because we were saying for so long, ` oh we are moving to Australia ` but honestly when it was time to go it was like, oh god we are actually going !!!!
It all doesnt seem real until you are at the Airport !
So We will be gone now around Aug, providing all our paperwork is done in time  keep in touch and let me know about ur plans too  x stephanie x


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

We just got the meds to do then off we go! We r off to south aus! I'm a greenskeeper so really want to be there for there spring lol gaz


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Gazza1977 said:


> We just got the meds to do then off we go! We r off to south aus! I'm a greenskeeper so really want to be there for there spring lol gaz


haha Sound like great fun ! Best of luck to you all  We will be in Townsville, Queensland


----------



## Ronan20 (Apr 4, 2011)

Stephanie,
We're doing the same thing. I'm heading off in July for three months on my own. My wife is coming out after three months, for a week or so to have a nose around ( as women do) and around Christmas time the whole family will move out. Whoever said that it is easier for dads to go abroad on their own without the kids is wrong. Our three are 6, 2 and 10 months. I'm not looking froward to leaving them behind even for a few months. 
Anyhow, chin up.....it'll all work out, and won't we all be joking about it in a few months anyhow

Ronan


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Ronan20 said:


> Stephanie,
> We're doing the same thing. I'm heading off in July for three months on my own. My wife is coming out after three months, for a week or so to have a nose around ( as women do) and around Christmas time the whole family will move out. Whoever said that it is easier for dads to go abroad on their own without the kids is wrong. Our three are 6, 2 and 10 months. I'm not looking froward to leaving them behind even for a few months.
> Anyhow, chin up.....it'll all work out, and won't we all be joking about it in a few months anyhow
> 
> Ronan


Hey Ronan,
What part of Ireland are you in? Im from Cork. I have to say Tho, all along we were saying yeah we are moving, but id doesnt hit until ur at the airport ! Ger ( my hubby) is on route to Adelaide now and will arrive at 1am (irish time) tonight ! 
Where abouts are you moving to in Australia? 
Tell your wife , if she needs to talk to anyone about moving etc im here and I will pm my e-mail addy for her.
I will honestly agree with you, leaving the children is very hard. My hubby couldnt bring himself to say good bye. I know us ladies find it hard not having our other half here but at least we have our kiddies I suppose 

best wishes
Stephanie


----------



## Snick (Feb 6, 2011)

I flew out about 5 weeks ago, leaving my family behind  and it's been really hard - especially at weekends.

They won't be here until early July - so i'm about half way through. :clap2:

If it wasn't for Skype i'd be pretty depressed; just have to keep telling myself it will all be worth it in the end.

I do feel for any family going through that at the moment.


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

*hey !*



Snick said:


> I flew out about 5 weeks ago, leaving my family behind  and it's been really hard - especially at weekends.
> 
> They won't be here until early July - so i'm about half way through. :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hey 
thanks for your mail. its nice to hear that other people are doing the same thing as us, even though it hurts us. But Im sure we will all be much happier in the end  So where abouts are you? My hubby has flown into Adelaide and will be there for 3 weeks. He will then fly to Townsville, Queensland.  I cant wait to go out ! I bet ur family are all excited about the move now !!! How long did it take for the paper work for your family? I was told about 6 weeks here. But my hubby was delayed by a few months so im expecting the earliest ill get out will be aug, but hopefully it will be earlier !!!lane:


----------



## Ronan20 (Apr 4, 2011)

irish family move to oz said:


> Hey Ronan,
> What part of Ireland are you in? Im from Cork. I have to say Tho, all along we were saying yeah we are moving, but id doesnt hit until ur at the airport ! Ger ( my hubby) is on route to Adelaide now and will arrive at 1am (irish time) tonight !
> Where abouts are you moving to in Australia?
> Tell your wife , if she needs to talk to anyone about moving etc im here and I will pm my e-mail addy for her.
> ...


Stephanie,
We're based in Dublin and moving to Brisbane. Thanks for that. I've passed on you e-mail. 
Ronan


----------



## MrsBubbles (May 15, 2011)

Stephanie, 

What does your husband do for a living. My husband and I are desperate to move back to Australia but can't seam to get on the correct path to find a sponsor. I am a Medical Secretary with a GP ("Medical Administrator" on SOL) and my husband works in a call centre. 

Thanks, Michelle


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

MrsBubbles said:


> Stephanie,
> 
> What does your husband do for a living. My husband and I are desperate to move back to Australia but can't seam to get on the correct path to find a sponsor. I am a Medical Secretary with a GP ("Medical Administrator" on SOL) and my husband works in a call centre.
> 
> Thanks, Michelle


Hi Michelle
My Husband is a Maintenance Electrician.
We got everything sorted with a company called Skill Shortage Solutions
Jason Greene is his name. you can google them
I hope you guys get to go back !
give them a ring and see what they can do for you x
stephanie x


----------



## rae2 (May 18, 2011)

irish family move to oz said:


> Well I cant believe it, after all my posting about moving to Australia over the last year or so, its finally started ! My husband flew out today , as we speak he is in bound to Hong Kong !! He shall arrive in Adelaide on Sunday ! As for me and our 2 children well, im hoping to be gone in July/Aug. Im packing away here !
> Oh i must say tho, today was heart breaking. Watching him go through security and out of Ireland. Thankfully I will see him in about 3 months, but It was deffo the hardest thing I have ever had to do, watch my husband jet off without me and our children. Anyway I just thought I would share xxx


Hi there my hubby left for adelaide last tuesday and im still all over the place, the children miss him terrible the youngest has constant belly aches,ear aches you name it he has it god love him. talking to my hubby and he seems as lost as we are.the children and i are hoping to get there in january please let me know how u did it personally i think we got the raw end of the deal haha


----------



## jumpjump (Oct 27, 2011)

All the best and safe journey!!


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

oh well, wishful thinking to get out there in july ! well im here in ireland still but we are hoping to follow my hubby out before Christmas. It has been so hard being away from him for so long. how are the rest of you getting on??? im just waiting for the visa to come through and im on the next flight haha !! :0


----------



## May2010 (Nov 15, 2011)

irish family move to oz said:


> Well I cant believe it, after all my posting about moving to Australia over the last year or so, its finally started ! My husband flew out today , as we speak he is in bound to Hong Kong !! He shall arrive in Adelaide on Sunday ! As for me and our 2 children well, im hoping to be gone in July/Aug. Im packing away here !
> Oh i must say tho, today was heart breaking. Watching him go through security and out of Ireland. Thankfully I will see him in about 3 months, but It was deffo the hardest thing I have ever had to do, watch my husband jet off without me and our children. Anyway I just thought I would share xxx


Hi,

We're also in a similar situation, dreading the day we're at the airport too. As many have said it will all be worth it in the end.  

My partner is leaving our 18 month old and I in early January in search of work and hopefully sponsorship so we can follow as soon as possible. We had originally looked at a permanent visa however were put off by the lengthy process. We've been finding it really difficult to find any information on the 457 visa and how long it may take or how many employers are willing to offer it early on in the employment. As he is a qualified electrician we read about differnt types of licences and trade recognition he may have to get but thats about as much as we have been able to find.

As so many have posted here and seem to be much more clued up on the processes, wondering if any of you could offer advice or information?

It would be extremely appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

May2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're also in a similar situation, dreading the day we're at the airport too. As many have said it will all be worth it in the end.
> 
> ...


hey !

we are deffo in the same situation !! well first off what does your hubby do?
we got our stuff sorted with skill shortage solutions.
my hubby is a maintenance electrician 
they told him to go out on a WHV ( Working Holiday Visa)
they organised for him to do a course and sit his exam to have his 
Australian Electricial Licence
They also found him a job, who will sponsor me and our 3 children over
457 visa is what i am waiting on !
in my own personal situation we are delayed a bit cos my daughter is from a previous relationship, before i married my hubby !! So I have a lot of Legal documents to allow her leave Ireland. so thats why i am delayed. I am hoping we will be out there for christmas
we are moving to townsville, in Qld.

I wont lie, this is gonna be tough on you and him, he will be in a new place, new work alone. we think we have it bad being alone with the kids but at least we have them ! and our families !! our OH dont !!

What part are you planning to move to? 
i hope this helps you?
if you have anymore questions just ask !!!

stephanie from Cork City


----------



## Ronan20 (Apr 4, 2011)

As a husband & father who has left his family behind in August, I'm telling you it's a killer. We work long hours during the week so no time for thinking, but the weekends are a killer because you end up thinking about the family you left behind. Thankfully they are coming out in early January, but even better I'm getting home for Christmas and they will all be at Dublin airport when I arrive just before Christmas. It's the only thing that I'm looking forward to now


----------



## May2010 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronan20 said:


> As a husband & father who has left his family behind in August, I'm telling you it's a killer. We work long hours during the week so no time for thinking, but the weekends are a killer because you end up thinking about the family you left behind. Thankfully they are coming out in early January, but even better I'm getting home for Christmas and they will all be at Dublin airport when I arrive just before Christmas. It's the only thing that I'm looking forward to now


I honestly cant begin to imagine what it must be like for any family going through this. At least you'll get good for christmas, a little extra present for you all. Did you also fly out on a whv to seek sponsorship?


----------



## May2010 (Nov 15, 2011)

irish family move to oz said:


> hey !
> 
> we are deffo in the same situation !! well first off what does your hubby do?
> we got our stuff sorted with skill shortage solutions.
> ...


hey stephanie, thanks for your reply. In a way its comforting to know we're not doing this alone. My partner has registered for a skillsshortage seminar which is on the 26th. We only actually found out about the company yesterday and since have read nothing but good reviews. After what seems like a continous flow of brick walls we're hoping this is a little light. How long did the whole process take for you to get to where you are now. Flights are being booked for the 1st week in january and Im terrified that it will take months and months to even get started on the 457. we're looking at perth at the moment but that could change.


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

May2010 said:


> hey stephanie, thanks for your reply. In a way its comforting to know we're not doing this alone. My partner has registered for a skillsshortage seminar which is on the 26th. We only actually found out about the company yesterday and since have read nothing but good reviews. After what seems like a continous flow of brick walls we're hoping this is a little light. How long did the whole process take for you to get to where you are now. Flights are being booked for the 1st week in january and Im terrified that it will take months and months to even get started on the 457. we're looking at perth at the moment but that could change.


oh lord where do i start ! we decided last year we were gonna do this ( NOV 2010 ) we attended skills shortage solutions seminar and met Jason Greene, who is fantastic. made everything so positive and helped us out so much. we applied in the new yr and hubby left in june 2011, my paperwork was submitted for the 457 in Oct 2011 so im just waiting for that now and im gone !!! Perth is supposed to be lovely  Where we are heading its Tropical Climate so im looking forward to the sun  so 10 days time you guys will be starting ur planning stages  a yr from now u will sipping drinks by ur own pool in the sun  xxx let me know how it goes


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Ronan20 said:


> As a husband & father who has left his family behind in August, I'm telling you it's a killer. We work long hours during the week so no time for thinking, but the weekends are a killer because you end up thinking about the family you left behind. Thankfully they are coming out in early January, but even better I'm getting home for Christmas and they will all be at Dublin airport when I arrive just before Christmas. It's the only thing that I'm looking forward to now


u said it in one Ronan, my hubby has been pricing flights to come home, just in case our 457 hasnt come tru in time for Christmas. I would love nothing more for us all to be together  best of luck with yours , how exciting


----------



## Ronan20 (Apr 4, 2011)

rae2 said:


> Hi there my hubby left for adelaide last tuesday and im still all over the place, the children miss him terrible the youngest has constant belly aches,ear aches you name it he has it god love him. talking to my hubby and he seems as lost as we are.the children and i are hoping to get there in january please let me know how u did it personally i think we got the raw end of the deal haha


Our eldest who is seven used to complain every now and again that he had belly ache if he was asked to do little things. When ever he was asked what would cure his belly ache he always answered sweets. When I flew out if Dublin he told my brother that he had a belly ache. My brother asked hom what would cure his belly, and he said........"_nothing, this pain will never go away_". I wasn't told that for a month after I left. Kids.............


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

*Omg visa is through !!!*

Poor little fella  but they get used to it after a while, my little man loved when dad rang, he got all excited  

On another note ! 
Our 457 Visa Came through yesterday and We are off to Queensland Dec 1st !!!!
We are so so happy to be Spending Christmas altogether in Australia  

Best of luck to all of you, and if I can help in any way just ask !!!
for now im off to pack more 

stephanie x


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Vikky&Matt said:


> Congrats!!


thank you xxx


----------



## paulandnatalie (Jun 17, 2011)

hi Stephanie.
im Natalie from Wicklow(HAIRDRESSER) my husband is Paul(ELECRITIAN).our two girls age 4 and 18 months.
How is your situation at the moment my heart is melting on all ur comments its like reading a book that i can relate to. Hope all is good and working out for ya. 
We also went trough Jason we met him at the Red Cow Hotel, lovely chap.

Any way where do i begin.......... OK deep breath so,,, Paul has his visa that expires in march2012 he has his ARTS Cert. my heart is broken because he has to go first in order to get sponsorship for all of us to follow. 
I have so many worries 1.Paul being away for starters.2. What about my home here there is no way ill sell it and its very hard to get it rent it out. 3.the 4 year old will be going to school in 2013 so how do i even start on that. 4. what about belongings what do i do with them 
. 
we also have a dog, i don't know. WHAT DO I DO ??????????? S o want to do this but i just don't think im ready for the trauma on every one , I'd love to just go to sleep and wake up when its all over and we all leave happily ever after Down Under LOL.

thank you and sorry for rambling on.


----------

